# Plastic Wrap And Aluminum Foil



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Email I received:

Well, I'm not telling everyone my age, as most of you already 
> > know...BUT...I had to go into the kitchen and check this out for myself. Who ever looks 
> > at the end of your aluminum foil box? What a fantastic idea. Now, if someone 
> > would just make plastic wrap that didnt stick to itself.
> >
> > I've been using aluminum foil for more years than I care to remember. 
> > Great stuff, but sometimes it can be a pain. You know, like when you are in the 
> > middle of doing something and you try to pull some foil out a nd the roll comes 
> > out of the box. Then you have to put the roll back in the box and start over. The
> > darn roll always comes out at the wrong time.
> > Well, I would like to share this with you. Yesterday I went to throw 
> > out an empty Reynolds foil box and for some reason I turned it and looked at the 
> > end of the box. And written on the end it said, 'Press here to lock end'. Right
> > there on the end of the box is a tab to lock the roll in place. How long has 
> > this little locking tab been there? I then looked at a generic brand of 
> > aluminum foil and it had one, too. I then looked at a box of Saran wrap and it had
> > one too! I can't count the number of times the Saran wrap roll has jumped out
> > when I was trying to cover something up.
> > I hope I'm not the only person that didn't know about this.
> >
> > I IMMEDIATELY WENT AND PUSHED IN ALL MY TABS...HA
> > SURE DOES MAKE YOU FEEL STUPID DOESN'T IT...
> >
> 


*
*


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Well I'll be
















You made get up a go look at the side of the box, and














I never knew that !!

Now that makes 2 of us









Ed


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

x3.....x4 if you count DW


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

They always say you learn something new everyday.... whoda thunk it?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You mean, there are directions









Great info







Thanks

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Duh....Thanks!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I dont need no stinkin' tabs...!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe that I never have seent that! The press and seal stuff has some sort of high tech plastic wheen in it's place, though!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll check this out when I get some on Thursday (from Dominica Republic this week).


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I immediatley looked at our box and brought it out to ask DW how long she'd been using it too. Then I showed her the tabs and she freaked. For our whole lives we've been pulling that stinkin roll out of the box whenever we tried to tear it off. Unbeliveble. Thanks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Uh, what's aluminum foil? Did that replace tupperware?

Mark


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

you people are the best lmao!!!!!!!
had to go check my self and ding ding ding!!!!!!!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

found them on the reyonlds tin foil, but not the saran cling wrap or the stretch tight plastic wrap.

i thought it was going to be a joke, but I went and looked anyway.

pretty cool


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What if we like fighting with the roll?!?!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holly Cow I can't believe I never knew that. I went to the foil box and sure enough it has tabs, but there were no directions on my box.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW, It is true it pays to read.

checked all the boxes and found the freezer paper also has the tabs, what a concept.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I thought I now knew something my wife didn't know....She already knew about the tabs - for years! So I'm still looking for something I know that my wife doesn't. Will keep searching.....


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I got my wife with this one last night. She didn't know.... I acted like I knew my eniter life and was shocked she didn't.... Thanks, its been 17 years since I found something she didn't know about something she handles everyday...


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

I tell ya ... it's the little things in life.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, I'm going to excuse myself for not knowing this. I mean COME ON, I know men have reputations for not reading instruction manuals or directions but WHO suspects there might be directions on a roll of FOIL!? If I use this as a precedent, I'll have to start reading every product label I have! I suppose my coke can has detailed instructions on how to drink it? Does my flashlight have directions? "To operate: Push the clicky button thingy and declare 'let there be light'". I suppose if I look at my shoe laces carefully enough they have directions for how to tie your shoes and a warning: "Safety hazard - do not let children under three use this product. Loose laces can pose a tripping hazard to all ages, the Acme shoelace company will not take any responsibility for misuse of its product. Not intended as a cat toy. Keep in a safe place out of reach of children or cats. Dogs are OK."

The world is just WAY too complex!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

THANKS! I even checked our TOILET PAPER rolls, but I guess they don't come in boxes!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

..........







............









Silly Rabbit Tricks are for Kids... LOL

I just went and pushed them ALL in! 
Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Found 'em !








Thanks for the tip!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Found 'em !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is more than 1









Thor


----------

